
You Don’t Want to Work from Home - colept
https://hackernoon.com/you-dont-want-to-work-from-home-623146dcc619?source=linkShare-60dc419b36a1-1526870469
======
flarg
FWIW - I've been working from home for maybe 10 years now and I personally
don't have a problem with focus (even with a toddler shouting 'papa' very
loudly every half hour :).

But in all the jobs I've done there is a gradual erosion of communication with
in-office teams which can only be remedied by regular office visits.

Not sure what I can do to remedy this; office visits are hard (the office is
in a different country), Slack ends up being noise, and emails, well who has
time for emails? The only thing that seems to help is regular video calls;
which is time consuming.

I remember that the chap who runs Automattic uses P2 (a Wordpress theme) to
communicate with his team; I've tried to use the corporate Confluence/Jira in
the same way but it never seems to take hold.

~~~
icc97
Have you tried actually measuring your productivity with something like
rescuetime [0]?

[0]: [https://www.rescuetime.com/](https://www.rescuetime.com/)

------
ikeda
I find I'm much more productive outside of the home. At home it's too easy to
interrupt yourself with non-work related chores. In the same respect I don't
exercise at home, I go to the gym and get the workout done without
distraction.

Since I don't work for a company per-se, everyday of the week I go to a
different place to work -- libraries, cafes, and coworking spaces.
Occasionally I meet with a friend who has the ability to work remotely -- we
work together at cafes with wifi. Luckily, he's a programmer and we can share
ideas like this article suggests.

At a regular office your forced to be with certain coworkers regardless of how
valuable their ideas might be to you, or how pleasant they are to be around. I
feel fortunate to be a part of the remote workforce in this way and feel it
provides worthwhile benefits over the traditional workplace.

~~~
icc97
You're not completely forced, you can choose to move companies. So unless
financially constrained, either you enjoy the company of the people you work
with enough to stay there or you should move.

Also sometimes it takes a while to get to know people and you don't
necessarily know ahead of time who that will be. Saying that I've had maybe
one friend who I would still speak to 5 years after leaving a company.

------
dx034
I believe working from home is possible with the right set up and social
network. He said that he lived with his grandmother who needed help when
working from home. That implies that he probably wasn't able to fully focus on
work for 8 horus at a time. Working from home is only efficient (IMO) if you
have a room that you solely use for work. You need to have a clear boundary
between work and free time, separate physical spaces help.

As for the people, that is true but can be achieved while working from home.
It certainly takes more effort but by meeting people for lunch several times a
week and meeting others in the evening you can be as social.

One aspect he doesn't mention is the commute. For many of us, that's easily 1
hour a day that you get back to use it otherwise (e.g. to meet friends).

~~~
ido
I've worked from home for years and from an office for many more years (been
working as a programmer for about 16 years now).

IMO the main disadvantages of working from an office can be alleviated by just
working fewer hours - unfortunately companies are not very fond of that (it's
almost impossible to find a job as a programmer for less than 40h/week).

My optimal work situation would be a commute of up to half an hour (15 minutes
in each direction) and working 9am to 4pm.

~~~
dx034
> My optimal work situation would be a commute of up to half an hour (15
> minutes in each direction) and working 9am to 4pm.

I certainly agree to that but as you say, this is hard to get. A short commute
is probably better than no commute (to prime your brain for the different
environment) but most service sector jobs focus on large cities (since few
people appear to be willing to move to the country side).

~~~
frobozz
This is true, but the some of the same factors that facilitate WFH can also
facilitate those companies locating their offices in suburbs or in large
towns/small cities.

------
icc97
I've worked for nearly 8 years remotely in Belgium. Further to that I moved
here from the UK and started working remotely at the same time.

The only people I knew were my parter and her mother who we were living with.
The other in-laws lived close by but that was it. Effectively I've made zero
friends here, certainly no-one who I'd be going for a beer with. Two years ago
we moved to live on our own with the child we've had since moving here.

I have the daily standups with work but apart from that there's relatively
little communication with my work. I do work with good people so it makes
working remotely as easy as it can be.

There's been various ups and downs in productivity, a crash is down to 90
billable hours in a month with an upper value of 190 billable hours.

One of the hard aspects is that the flexibility of the hours makes it unclear
for your partner when you're working. When an 3rd party decides what hours
your working, i.e. a company then you both know when you'll be home and when
not, so there's no room for argument. This is similar to when I finally
decided to put a TomTom in the car. Before then car journeys could be a source
for arguments because you have to plan ahead and that puts extra burden on
both. Having that 3rd party to blame takes the stress out.

I go to a cafe pretty much every morning now, I living in a town of about
30,000 people but there's not a single remote tech worker here that I've ever
seen in a cafe. I've tried the odd co-working space and got semi-settled in
one, but the commuting time plus the cost of it wasn't worth it. It's just as
lonely being surrounded by people you don't know as it is working from home.

I'm finally going to stop working remotely and work at a company in Belgium in
October. I'm very intrigued as to how it will work out.

------
arvinsim
After working remotely for around 5 years in total, I can say that a nice
balance of remote and office work is the best.

Remote work might seem great in the first few months but I eventually miss the
office interaction.

------
borplk
If you are single and live alone and have a decent home office setup there are
no issues with distractions.

Toddlers and partners and family members don't apply to everyone.

~~~
colept
Being single and working from home for me was isolating and I found myself
gradually becoming more seclusive while wanting to be social. When I was
living with family I found myself wishing for more seclusion. In the article I
try to write more of the abstract :)

------
teaspoons
I wouldn't get any real work done if I worked in the office all the time. But
I need to go into the office regularly for the social aspect.

------
GoToRO
you != me

